# File changed while FreeBSD Update running



## fraenki (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

recently I was updating all boxes from 7.0 to 7.1 with freebsd-update(8). This worked very well, except for one machine:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD server 7.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Sun Dec 21 12:33:45 UTC 2008     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.1-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.0-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/contrib src/crypto src/etc src/games
src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release src/rescue
src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin src/usbin
world/base world/catpages world/dict world/doc world/games world/info
world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/cddl src/compat world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 7.0-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... 
File changed while FreeBSD Update running: /usr/libexec/cc1obj
```

I tried several times, but it randomly picks up a file and says it changed, but actually no file is changed. 

So I thought the checksum calculation randomly failes (or whatever), but I couldn't prove this theory:


```
# sha256 /usr/libexec/cc1obj
SHA256 (/usr/libexec/cc1obj) = d3612673ea4ad3ee62eebd4db98894ef404d82c971d1bbdb2192b333036a9a23
# sha256 /usr/libexec/cc1obj
SHA256 (/usr/libexec/cc1obj) = d3612673ea4ad3ee62eebd4db98894ef404d82c971d1bbdb2192b333036a9a23
```

Of course I could try updating from source, but I want to find the reason for this strange behaviour. If this fails, I'm still willing to stick to source updating for this machine... later.

Any hints?


Bye
- fraenki


----------



## fraenki (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I'm a bit impatient and finally updated the box from source to 7.1-RELEASE. This worked as expected. Aftwards I used freebsd-update(8) to update to the latest patch level. This worked like a charm:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 30 patches.....10....20....30 done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 8 files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 7.1-RELEASE-p4:
...
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates... done.
```

At the end this isn't really satisfying. Maybe someone has an idea why freebsd-update(8) refused to upgrade this host to the next major release, but is able to update to the next patch level...


Bye
- fraenki


----------

